# Light Brahma Chickens



## Hailee's Herd

Hi, how is everyone doing out here? I haven't been out here in forever. 
I have a question. I recently got three new chickens. They are supposed to be 4 months old. The lady told us that one of them is a rooster and the other two are hens. I was wondering if anyone out here has light brahmas and how to tell if they are a rooster or a hen. I will post pictures later after I take some. Surprisingly I haven't yet. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria

I have a brama bantam roo. The roos almost always have longer tail feathers..I just love my Brahmas!!


----------



## SterlingAcres

There's still a big difference between cockerels and pullets, even when they're younger. Try this: http://feathersite.com/Poultry/CGA/Brah ... rahma.html

You're looking for hackle feathers, saddle feathers, larger combs and longer tail feathers.


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Ok thanks. Here are some pictures if any of you know which are roosters or hens.

I'm pretty sure the one in the middle is the roo.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

I think you are right. This guy is the rooster. The feathers on the neck and on the base of tail/rump are longer and also more pointed like spearheads. There is also more development of the comb and wattles when compared to the females.


----------



## farmgirl42

Oh, yeah - he's the roo


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Ok good. But you think the other two are hens, right?


----------



## logansmommy7

I'm not a HUGE expert-but he is definitely a roo and the other two are hens...I had a bit of experience picking pullets last year when choosing some for my flock, and I was right on every count! Love it! Your new birds are really pretty!


----------



## kids-n-peeps

I agree . . . the others look like hens


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Ok thank you guys very much.


----------



## SterlingAcres

Yes. 1 cockerel, 2 pullets.


----------

